# When will my long coat gsd get her winter coat in???



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone: 

I have a 13 month old long coat GSD named Tessa and she has pretty much blown her coat and is looking pretty furless now, lol!! So just wondering when her thick winter coat will come in, is it when it gets really cold outside? She's an inside dog and we walk one to two hours a day so not sure if the heat from inside will delay her getting a nice thick winter coat? Thanks for any input you have; this will be her first real winter coat as she was a puppy last winter so I don't know what to expect.

Carleen


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

hard to say. It does depend on the weather and how much time they spend outside and such.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have 2 long/plush coated Shilohs there hair definately doesn't get as thick as regular coated GSD's. Since your dog spends most of her time inside she probably wont grow a very thick coat, she doesn't need it in a climate controled enviroment.
With my dogs, they stay outside in my safe secure yard until the temps start to be 45 degrees. Then they spend the day's in my unheated sunroom until it gets to about 35 outside. Once the day time temps go below say 35 I will keep them in the house. They prefer the cooler temps. I usually never keep it warmer than 65 during the day (when were not home 68 tops).


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Great, thank you both! I guess I'll wait and see as this is our first long coat as to when she gets her long coat back. She still has long fur, just nothing like she did have before she blew it.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

My LC GSD does not blow his coat since we do not get too cold here. Instead it gets thinner and thicker.

Even in Idaho my last LC one did not blow a coat like the standard did. 

I never had a LC totally throw the coat and look furless no matter where I lived.


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you VegasResident for your post; and let me say your dog is GORGEOUS!!!!! I guess I shouldn't of said she looks furless, she still has very long fur but it's just wayyyyyy thinner!!!! Like before she had really thick fur on her back legs and neck and now it's really thin! And she definately blew her coat because she never shed all summer but a few tiny balls of fur here and there and then about a month ago she started shedding quite a bit and there was fur everywhere and when I brushed her a lottttttt came out; so I was just wondering when she'll get that thick fur back in. Thanks again!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If she just blew her coat, her "new" coat is in the process of growing in.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know if it's typical but Annie didn't have much of an undercoat until her third winter and then she got enough to cover 5 dogs!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

kiya said:


> They prefer the cooler temps. I usually never keep it warmer than 65 during the day (when were not home 68 tops).


We've finally had some cooler nights. Now my LH wakes me up in the middle of the night because he wants to hang outside. I'm curious if at what point he'll decide it's too cold and want to stay inside all night. 

This is my boy's third winter (September baby). His coat just get's thicker. The best way I can describe it is that in the summer you can see his testicles through his butt puffs. In the winter you can't.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

From the time Jazz blew his coat to the time he got his new one in was approximately 1.5-2 months.


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!! I'm happy to know in about 1-1/2 - 2 months time she'll have her coat filled back in, can't wait to see it and I hope it will progressively get thicker with age too. Her coat was pretty thick before she blew it; so it'll be interesting to see how thick it gets as the years go by!! 

And that's soooo cool how your Annie got enough to cover 5 dogs, wow, she is soooo gorgeous! And too funny about your dogs butt puffs, hee, hee!! I laughed right out loud at that one; cause my Tessa is still in tact and you can see her there also and we couldn't before she blew her coat!!! Thanks again everyone!


----------

